# Kites.



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

With this windy weather I am off to buy a kite.Anyone got one of those stunt kites?

I used to have a Peter Powell stunt kite when I was a kid,it was bigger than me


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

.......just give the youngster a slap on the kite


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Wot?

You never got a slap on the kite? You must have, at school


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Alex,

Get some very strong string, you'll need it today.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Stunt kited are dangerous I heard, if you don't know what you are doing


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I found one,but never bought it,it got really bad by this afternoon.Went into town with the wife,and parked in a multistory,came back.Some F***er had slammed their door into ours,and put a massive dent in it,and took the paint down to the primer


----------

